
Ask HN: Passive income ideas for blockchain developers? - maximum_entropy
I&#x27;ve been working full-time in the blockchain space for the past few years, with a focus on Bitcoin and Ethereum.<p>Commonly used stack: React, Node.js, Redis, MySql<p>Commonly used libraries: web3.js, ethers.js, bitcoinjs-lib<p>Do you have any recommendations for passive income opportunities in the space?
======
woah
“Passive income” on here usually refers to overlooked opportunities to do low
risk, low reward web apps. Since you want to do something in the blockchain
space, and the only proven market for blockchain technologies at the moment is
blockchain developers and speculators, you might want to do something for
those demographics.

------
adnanazadsg
Either built a utility, game or a content/community site and monetize with
ads. If you're feeling adventurous monetize via utility tokens.

Is there a particular area you specialize in for blockchain? I know there's a
lot of opportunities outside of the standard currency/token space.

